# First gaming/video editing build. Whaddya think?



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

So I'm trying to build a high end video gaming/video editing pc. These are the specs I'm gonna go with

CPU: i7 3820 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115229

Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme6 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157289&Tpk=ASRock%20X79%20Extreme6%20LGA%202011%20Intel%20X79%20SATA%206Gb%2fs

GPU: GTX 760 (ACX cooling) Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2765-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card

PSU: XFX Pro 650W http://www.amazon.com/XFX-PRO650W-Edition-Bronze-Certified/dp/B0045L5LGI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

RAM:CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-386

SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 250GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147189&Tpk=SAMSUNG%20840%20Series%20MZ-7TD250BW%202.5%22%20250GB%20SATA%20III

HDD: Seagate barracuda 1TB x 3 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148840

Bluray: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129074

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265

Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100 (CWCH100) Extreme performance http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017

comes out to around 1600. If possible I would like to go lower as long as I'm not sacrificing much quality. Let me know what you guys think! Also, dont tell me to change my socket type or anything, I've already spent a long time researching and thats what I am giong with lol


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just my 2 cents, why the I7. I run an I5 quad core ..also 3.6ghz with 3.8ghz burst.

RAM...I think 16gb is a bit of overkill, very few programs even use 4gb...I went with 8 on my build, because it was cheap. Then again, you said video editing, which may require more, I don't know.

and finally, are you planning on overclocking? If not, no reason for the aftermarket cooler, stock should be just fine.


thats about it for me, as I don't know a lot about builds...just a bit...lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your build needs a lot of changes.

Best option would be to just select one of our recommended build guides here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

Are u able to tell me specifically what's wrong with it? Just wondering so I know what mistakes I'm making in my decisions since I'm pretty new to this


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not a fan of AsRock motherboards, but other than that I don't see anything really wrong with your choices.

You might save a few dollars (probably less than $100) by choosing an i5/Z87 cpu/board combination; an i5 will give equivalent gaming performance, though i7 should be a bit better when rendering video.

Some are going the pan the liquid cooling for you. Yes, you may get nearly the same cooling performance from air for significantly less, and if budget is an issue, choose air. Personally, I'ld probably go with the updated H100i cooler or, if you can do without the automatic fan control and temp monitor, the CoolerMaster Seidon 240M


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would pay a bit extra and go for an ASUS/Gigabyte card as they have better cooling, but EVGA is a stable well performing card. The processor is fine, the RAM is quite unessecary but you are running a quad slot mobo - you could save yourself money with 4x2 sticks as you won't need more than 8GB. The PSU is a bit on the low side i'd recommend a seasonic 750W for your specs.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

The reason I went with the asrock was cause of the price. My other choice was the asus p9x79 but it was like 100 more. And I went with an i7 for video editing and 16 Gb for video editing as well. Thanks for all ur comments though. I appreciate it!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same as the others on the AsRock Mobo. Asus & Gigabyte are the better option for quality & reliabilty.
Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air and leakage is always a concern.
The i7 and 16GB (2x8) of RAM are feasible for serious video work but won't be any better than an i5 for gaming.
The XFX 650 (made by SeaSonic) is fine for a GTX 760.
SSD's are not a good value considering their very high cost vs, the minimal advantage.
Do you really need a Blu-Ray burner? Blank BR media, as well as software, is very expensive and BR offers no visible differences in playback quality over DVD that I have ever seen. If you feel it's necessary, I'd go with LG or Asus.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

No need for a $200 motherboard. The overclocking features that come with only _slightly_ improve overclocking (maybe +.1 or +.2 Ghz) and to spend so much extra $$ on so little bonus just isn't smart. In addition, the new Haswell i7 significantly outperforms the 3820.

You'd get much more out of your money with this combination:

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K
Newegg.com - ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


Otherwise, I wouldn't spend as much on the water cooling (the Corsair H60 or even cheaper air units like the Hyper 212+ are much more cost-effective) for the same reasons I don't like expensive motherboards.


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

well the reason I went with the CPU/mobo I did was because I was told on another forum that the i7 4770k and Mobo really come out to about the same price as the CPU/motherboard I've chosen (which he's right cause the i7 4770k and a 160 or so mobo come out to only 10 dollars less). They said that theres no reason not to go 2011 given its upgrade potential with the 6 core cpu's already out, as well as the newer ones coming out that will support the 2011 soccket. This is some direct quotes from him when I said I was thinking about the 4770k,

"You have a Haswell K series at 3.5GHz, but its the top/best CPU you can get for the platform. Where as the Sandy Bridge E based i7 on Socket 2011, starts at 3.6GHz, and has more Cache memory, for $40 less in price. If you aren't sure about Overclocking (which can still be done on either regardless of the CPU), then the i7 on 2011 is the better deal, you save more money, and end up with similar if not better performance, plus its the bottom of the barrel on the platform. Taking the same list (with the 2GB GTX 760), and swapping in the 2011 board and i7 38xx into the list the total comes out to just over $1600 as well. So its right on that teetering ledge, of whether you want to spend $1600 (give or take) on a top end Mainstream platform with top end performance, but no real further upgrades as far as CPU goes, which should be sufficient for years to come, or drop the cash for a similar performance, but bottom rung Enthusiasts platform."

Thoughts?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Who's "they"?

Your build needs a lot of changes.

Best option would be to just select one of our recommended build guides here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

i7-4770k ($340) vs the i7-3960X ($1000):
AnandTech | Bench - CPU

No one should build with 2011 ever again, especially considering Broadwell will be on the 1150 socket (and won't cost $1000).


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay, here's my new build:

CPU: i7 4770k
Amazon.com: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Desktop Processor 3.5 GHZ 8 MB Cache BX80646I74770K: Computers & Accessories

Mobo: ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 
Newegg.com - ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Case: HAF series RC-912-KKN4
COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN3-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and Black Interior - Newegg.com

GPU: GTX 760 ACX cooling
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2765-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card


RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB 
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CML16GX3M2A1600C10 - Newegg.com

BluRay: LG Black 12X BD-ROM 
Newegg.com - LG Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Drive Model UH12NS30 - Blu-Ray Drives

Cooler: Hyper EVO 212
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com

SSD: Crucial M500 120GB
Newegg.com - Crucial M500 120GB SATA 2.5" 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal Solid State Drive CT120M500SSD1

HDD: Seagate barracuda 1TB x3
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

Power: Seasonic SS-760XP2 760W
Seasonic SS-760XP ATX 12V/EPS 12V, 760W, 80 plus PLATINUM certified PFC Power Supply –Retail - Newegg.com

Tried to fit everything into my budget with some cheaper yet I think still quality items. Am I close? lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can save money on the PSU by swapping out to this one:

SeaSonic SSR-650RM 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Change the CPU to this one. You won't be able to tell a difference:

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4670 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670

Samsung is a much better manufacture for SSDs:

SAMSUNG MZ-7PD128BW - Newegg.com

Why are you buying 3 1TB hard drives? What do you need to much storage for? You may want to just get 1TB and buy the others later on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
You save money without sacrifice.


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I was going with the i7 haswell for video editing purposes (I know it doesn't really matter for games) and I was getting 3 1TB drives for a RAID setup (again for video editing purposes). I had a 650W power supply before, then people suggested that I upgrade to at least a 750W supply in case I upgrade my Comp in the future with more demanding components. You disagree?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The i7 and 16GB (2x8) of RAM are feasible for serious video work but won't .


A good quality 650W PSU will be sufficient for almost any GPU.
RAID can be a pain and offers very little advantage for normal use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

RAID really isn't idle since hard drives come in such big capacities.

Besides what RAID setup were you planning to do?

You'll be fine with the i5. You can't tell a difference.

Unless you plan on doing a large GPU upgrade I doubt you'll need a 750W. The GTX 700 series just came out so it will be quite a while before there is anything to even upgrade too.


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

RAID 5 I think? Read that's one of the better ones to do. Again I was only going to do this cause I read from various websites that RAID setups can help with the video editing process. I just want sony vegas to run as smoothly as possible while I'm editing my bluray footage and adding all kinds of effects and stuff. And that PSU you recommended didn't get great reviews from people it seemed. What do you think about this one:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Corsair Enthusiast Series 650-Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certified Power Supply Compatible with Core i3, i5, i7 and platforms - TX650


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No. Corsair has all low quality PSUs stay away from them. XFX or Seasonic units only.

The PSU I listed will be fine and run perfectly. Besides if anything does happen to it Newegg has a fast and easy replacement setup.

If your still worried about it you can go for this one:

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Which is cheaper anyways.

Also RAID is only going to help you if you do RAID 0 which isn't vary safe.

All you need to Know about RAIDs | Tech Support Forum


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay, you guys have helped me tremendously, thank you! But Last question (I promise Lol), will the cooler master HAF 912 case be big enough to house all these components I have listed (as well as Bigger GPU's if I get them)? I heard the 922 is bigger but I could get the 912 for cheaper.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It should hold everything fine.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The only usual size concern for cases is GPU length, and then you just need to know how long your video card is going to be. Few GPUs are super-long these days.


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

You guys are awesome, don't know what I woulda done without ya.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You'll be fine with the i5. You can't tell a difference.


AnandTech | Bench - CPU

Single-threaded (eg gaming) is about the same, but any kind of production or editing the i7 will be much stronger.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

And throughout the benchmarks the tests come out pretty close.

I'm not saying the CPUs are identical otherwise what's the point of Intel making an i7?

I'm saying for his use, he won't be able to see a major difference. Either CPU will do him just fine.


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

*My final build for 1500 or so for gaming AND video editing*

Well after a lot of research this is what I came up with for my 1500 or so gaming AND video editing PC. Can you guys look it over and let me know if everything looks compatible (biggest thing) and is good for what I want:

CPU: i7 4770k
Amazon.com: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Desktop Processor 3.5 GHZ 8 MB Cache BX80646I74770K: Computers & Accessories

Mobo: ASUS Z87 sabertooth
http://www.newegg.co...N82E16813131976

Case: HAF series RC-912-KKN4
COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN3-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and Black Interior - Newegg.com

GPU: GTX 670
http://www.newegg.co... FTW Signature2

RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CML16GX3M2A1600C10 - Newegg.com

BluRay: LG Black 12X BD-ROM
Newegg.com - LG Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Drive Model UH12NS30 - Blu-Ray Drives

Cooler: Hyper EVO 212
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro series 256GB
http://www.newegg.co...N82E16820147193

HDD: Seagate barracuda 1TB
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

Power: XFX 750w PSU
http://www.newegg.co...ESP12V 2.91 SLI


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No reason to make a new thread on the same issue.

That build looks fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could save a little using the OEM heatsink/fan but other than that it looks good.


----------



## boagz57 (Jul 21, 2013)

Alright, thanks guys!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd spend less on the motherboard. You could easily afford a GTX *770* and get much more out of that upgrade than any slight benefits you're getting from the Sabertooth.

Newegg.com - ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Toothman has a point. You could get a nice new GTX 760.

Motherboard changed to this: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-G1.Sniper M5 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 SATA 6Gb/s uATX Intel Motherboard

And GPU changed to this: Newegg.com - ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

This is all up to you though. The build you picked is still a fine build.


----------

